# My first Grunt calls



## WoodLove (May 28, 2013)

These are two deer grunt calls, which are the very first ones I have ever turned. I learned alot. I mismeasured the stopper portion and it is clear that it is too long, but they sound good. I compared them to my flextone and they sound alike. the light colored wood is hickory burl, and the red wood is bloodwood. The "wormholes" were backfilled with CA and sawdust shavings which gave the wood a marble type of look. Ill keep one and the other will go to Windyridgebowman (Chuck) since he gifted the hickory burl to me. Critiques are welcomed for sure because I would like to get much better with these.

[attachment=25494]

[attachment=25495]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2013)

Jamie - I know squat about calls, but they look great to me. I love the color combination. If they sound good and look good, I think you nailed it 
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2013)

Nice job! I also know nothing about calls, but that burl, and the color combination you chose, is a winner!


----------



## bearmanric (May 28, 2013)

Nice work. I need to learn Grunt calls next. Those are sweet. Rick


----------



## Bigg081 (May 28, 2013)

Jaime I am very impressed. Those are very unique. Great work.


----------



## Wildthings (May 28, 2013)

Very, very nice and who says they're too long ... Not me!!


----------



## screaminskullcalls (May 29, 2013)

Good job on those! love the coloring, and the finish looks great.
Mike


----------



## eaglea1 (May 29, 2013)

Very nice looking calls, great job!


----------



## ELBeau (May 31, 2013)

They look good to me- nice job. 

Beau


----------



## Tclem (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful work!

Next time try one with a longer exhaust and lose the plastic tube. It will sound just as good.

I am on a mission to stamp out plastic accordion tubes in our lifetime :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice...color combo is fab.

I like flex tubes just for the ability to direct the grunt in different directions more easily


----------

